

Samsung Galaxy S now #1 in Japan, displacing iPhone 4 - Garbage
http://www.bgr.com/2010/11/04/samsung-galaxy-s-now-1-in-japan-displacing-iphone-4/

======
JunkDNA
"the Galaxy S managed to take the top spot, though only when considering the
32GB and 16GB iPhone models individually."

Bit of a link-bait headline.

------
jlgosse
Also not news since the iPhone 4 has been out FOREVER when compared to the
Galaxy S

